# Post your newest Digital arrivals...



## DBCMan (Aug 29, 2016)

I noticed this sub doesn't have a latest arrivals thread. So I'll start it off with this one I just picked up pretty cheap and in great condition...

Casio DB-35H


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

I haven't bought a watch since early January, but this is the last one I bought.

*G-Shock GD-350-1C*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Surtur (Feb 27, 2012)

Casio Pathfinder PAS-410B Hunting Timer, bought on EBay.









Great watch to track the rising/setting of the sun and moon. Plus vibration alarm.


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

My latest digital was W800H with countdown mod.
This watch already given to my second daughter for her cooking timer.

I will buy this again. Also still consider DB-E30 but not convinced with it's unique appearance.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Found this NOS in a Japanese used store...
dial face by toypoodleKimi, on Flick
Added these two watches...NOS DWX100 and GW M5610
DWX100 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## JohnnyB (Jun 13, 2008)

F108









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBCMan (Aug 29, 2016)

DB-E30D


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice old screwback Marlin model H-101 came without any band, watch head only.

Rummaged around in my stash of straps and found that this shark mesh fit well and was comfortable. A bit unorthodox but having gotten used to it, kinda like it.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi, my latest is this.... and earlier this month this Tissot which I really quite like.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

This just arrived. B650w. Very nice. Comfortable and surprisingly easy to read in most lighting. The bracelet isn't a hair puller either.I have the silver one on the way too.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

window by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
wrist view by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
wrist shot 47mm wide by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr

Just had my watchmaker remove the OEM straps on the PRW5100 and install a green set of 22mm leathers by G. Much nicer on the wrist!
lugs view by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

I got this blacked out DW-6900BB-1 a couple of days ago. Negative display, matte black frame around the display, minimal lettering on the crystal, black IP buttons and buckle.


----------



## DBCMan (Aug 29, 2016)

Just discovered the high fashion "G-Cool" line by Casio. Technically a G-Shock, which would make this my very first one. Has a Data Bank, Schedule and even has an area to store personal info. Also a super thick crystal on it.

GT-006S


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

DBCMan said:


> Just discovered the high fashion "G-Cool" line by Casio. Technically a G-Shock, which would make this my very first one. Has a Data Bank, Schedule and even has an area to store personal info. Also a super thick crystal on it.
> 
> GT-006S
> View attachment 13437463
> ...


----------



## siregg (Aug 16, 2018)

Here is my latest arrival, an Omega Speedmaster Professional in the moonwatch case. ref. 168.0004









Cheers


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

This one is not the latest, latest arrival. Maybe a year with me now. Worth to show though.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

romseyman said:


> This one is not the latest, latest arrival. Maybe a year with me now. Worth to show though.
> 
> 
> 
> totally worth it!


----------



## DBCMan (Aug 29, 2016)

Here's an interesting one for all you Calendar and Melody watch fans.

This feature-rich piece packs a universal calendar display on the top, data bank storage, world time zones, stopwatch, timer, EL backlight, and up to 5 alarms which play either beeps or 3 different classical melodies, all in a mild-mannered retro style case. And they're pretty inexpensive too.

Laurens MMC2J900Y


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

After buying a cheap F-105 from a charity shop I started to get interested in the Casio F series. I took a chance on an auction Lot, 10 items listed as for parts, because of the F-20W, it does work except for the individual minutes being missing. The other watch works fine, also had a Casio module by itself, working fine, looks like an F91W.

I have ordered an F-30 and an F-5.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

This was also in the auction Lot, non-working. I know that it's nothing amazing but would be interested in any information?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

The F-30 arrived, NOS.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

The F-5 arrived.
Any solid info on the date, i've heard 1981 and 1982?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

This F-28W arrived.

Also, that module I mentioned before, I notice one segment if fading.


----------



## corvium81 (May 9, 2014)

Vintage BM-100 in really good shape


----------



## tregaskin (Feb 4, 2013)

gw-m5610-1er

came yesterday

after almost 7 years with gshocks... after gw6900, gw-9200, g-7900, dw-9052 and g7700, finally I got a square


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I bought an 'F-Shock', an F-108WH.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I bought a couple of cheap F-91W, lookalikes, a white and a pink. I swapped the white one's module for that Casio auction Lot module, works fine except for the beep, it looks like they have a different set up for that.


----------



## rscmaine (Mar 25, 2007)

Just arrived today.

1977 CompuChron










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I just got this NOS F-23W, part of the reason was I wanted to get an example of a Casio with graphics on the strap. Here in slight rain.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

This is one of two that arrived today, a Skmei "F-91W", good quality, does all things the Casio version does, plus a full backlight, which also stays on for a few seconds after pressed. The other is a Honhx which I will photograph when daylight.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I believe this is my newest digital watch...a Casio G-Shock DW9052. I would like to use it more.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

t minus said:


> I believe this is my newest digital watch...a Casio G-Shock DW9052. I would like to use it more.


Didn't you damage the other one from a mishap while hiking?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

This is the other one from yesterday, I don't know if anyone calls them stealth dials, but here it is without, then with, the backlight.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

GST 310d
opening windowframe by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Here is my latest arrival, an F-200, I don't know how rare they are but not much on ebay.


----------



## DBCMan (Aug 29, 2016)

Casio W-80US Multi Time Zone
Allows you to cycle through the six different time zones for the US (red arc). Also has an alarm, timer and stopwatch (green arc).


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

My latest impulse buy:


----------



## Glasio (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi all! My first post here!









Arrived with an empty battery  2nd day of charging, but almost no sun out there. I wonder if there's a way to quickly charge it or just return it because most functions are disabled and I need alarm and light.


----------



## Promo101 (Nov 17, 2019)

Late 1970 - ULTRA THIN - Majestron


----------



## Promo101 (Nov 17, 2019)

1979 - SEIKO - A239-5009


----------



## Promo101 (Nov 17, 2019)

SEIKO - A239-5009 - 1979


----------



## Promo101 (Nov 17, 2019)

Will have a 40 years in december ;-)


----------



## Glasio (Nov 24, 2019)

Promo101 said:


> Will have a 40 years in december ;-)


Great watch!


----------



## Glasio (Nov 24, 2019)

I'll get my Solar some day... just not today ;-)

Decided to return the WS-210 and got SGW-100.









I don't know if that was the right thing to do, but the WS-210's digits were too small and the display somewhat dim, not clear as this one.


----------



## Glasio (Nov 24, 2019)

How to edit my post? I think it should be "like", not "as".


----------



## dirkpitt73 (Dec 8, 2006)

Great colorway on this Timex T5K413. Blue/green and yellow with matching velcro strap. The module is interesting too, perpetual calendar, 3 alarms and a "occasion" reminder setting ala databank. Also the Indiglo is positive like old days. Great find, I think it's NOS.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Renulin (Jan 3, 2018)

Wal-Mart clearance score, Casio SGW-1000-1ACR for $25.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Renulin said:


> View attachment 14685499
> Wal-Mart clearance score, Casio SGW-1000-1ACR for $25.


Great score


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Being an 80's child I wanted this watch. It just arrived this morning and I am debating whether to overlook the dust/hair under the crystal on the barometer section. Granted most people wouldn't even notice this, but I do. Other than that the sensors appear to be working fine and fairly accurately. I got this from Amazon and have a feeling that the $135 deals are returns or QC watches that they are just advertising for less. Anyways, here it is!


----------



## DBCMan (Aug 29, 2016)

Casio Tri-Graph TGW-10. One of the "Graph" watches they pumped out in the 90s. The round dials have similar features that some of the G-shocks have, with the one on the left showing analog hands of the current time while the one on the right counts the seconds and the middle one shows AM/PM and Signal/Alarm statuses.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

G-6900GR just arrived this morning


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tregaskin (Feb 4, 2013)

waiting for a w-59 for the third time (others were lost and given)
it will add to the little collection:
g-7900
gw-m5610
f-91w
ae-1200
w-800h
ca-53w


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

I got this DW-291H-1AV about a week ago. It seems well made. The time digits are easy to read (not so for the tiny analog LCD clock at the upper right). Basically it has the same features as the AE-1200, but in a larger size, with a mineral glass crystal (rather than acrylic) and 200 meter WR (rather than 100 m), and without the world map.

It's the slowest running Casio I've ever had (about -2 seconds per week). Most of them run fast, and the slowest one I ever had before was about -2 seconds per month. It's the "tortoise" of my collection.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Like this one a lot.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Glasio (Nov 24, 2019)

Doesn't look like it, but it's actually too small on my wrist, so I decided to return it.  Looking for a replacement.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Casio G-Shock DW-6900*


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I N C O M I N G and ready for Fall and Halloween. Excellent price too.

Incoming by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)

Hamilton PSR.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Glasio (Nov 24, 2019)

Just in


----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

This one...though it is just about to arrive...anytime...today...or so...








Oh, the hell, what a coincidence, it has just arrived;-)











































What a big one!
And for the price I payed for it a steal...just 23€😁
But not to be worn yet. There are issues...first my wife. Slowly I must let her learn there is a new watch in da house...very slowly...🤪
Have a good one!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Was doing a review for the right one... super rubber strap!

TX BST by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)

I couldn't resist Amazon sale...incoming.


----------



## DBCMan (Aug 29, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Was doing a review for the right one... super rubber strap!
> 
> by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Suddenly I'm in the mood for pumpkin pie!


----------



## DBCMan (Aug 29, 2016)

Quite happy with this purchase. I think we need more "duplex LCD" style watches being made, not just from Casio.


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

My new Suunto Traverse Alpha Stealth


----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)

Amazon prime day acquisition..Garmin Instinct. This is my first "smart" watch and I actually like it.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*10 Year Battery*
Built in 10 year battery that will provide a decade of use without the worry of changing batteries.

Bond by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Casio World Time by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)

a few in the last week


----------



## Glasio (Nov 24, 2019)

Just ordered SKMEI 1123 for (wait for it) 5 euros. LOL. Brand new! Here's a customer's photo (not mine) who already got it:










P.S. Also, unlike Casio, it's a full metal watch!


Case Material: Alloy
Band Material: Stainless Steel









SKMEI 1123 Casual Sport Watch Men Stainless Steel Strap LED Display 3Bar Waterproof


Buy SKMEI 1123 Casual Sport Watch Men Stainless Steel Strap LED Display 3Bar Waterproof




www.skmei-watch.com





Here's the deal, if someone's interested:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000246355161.html
Just add some coupon and voila - 5 euros. )


----------



## Glasio (Nov 24, 2019)

My Timex Expedition was stolen recently, so I got this one today>>>

















MWD-100-H


----------



## Joseph68 (Mar 28, 2006)

Suunto 7









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Three watches, but only one for me.


----------



## Glasio (Nov 24, 2019)

Very nice! Where can I buy one?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Glasio said:


> Very nice! Where can I buy one?


Unfortunately the project was fully subscribed already








2019 Forum Project Elektronika


Dedicated to Russian Forum Project watches




www.watchuseek.com





but Technochas have many other interesting models available in their catalogue:





Часы "Электроника" / Каталог / Техночас.Ру


Часы Электроника купить




technochas.ru


----------



## Glasio (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks, but I'm not sure it will be easy to order from Russia or Belarus.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

A much awaited arrival...unfortunately, the PCB appears to be dead.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Arrived today, Ventura Alpha Limited, 249 made. I'll be getting the matching Durinox bracelet soon. A little smaller than my usual fare at 35mm across but I like it and it wears well. The bracelet will give it more heft for sure.


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

Came today...


----------



## Glasio (Nov 24, 2019)

MDW 100H with new Zulu band


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

AE-2100W-4AVEF









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glasio (Nov 24, 2019)

wrong thread, sorry...


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

WL-20
Brand new old stock, I like the style of the digits, very Space 1999 😀








W 729 h
Used, needed a bit of a clean up. Not very much info about this model from around 1998.


----------



## DBCMan (Aug 29, 2016)

That solar one is pretty cool. I've never seen it before.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

This came a few months ago.

It was a NOS Casio GW-200 Frogman. It was made in 2001 and sat in its box for years. The storage battery was roached but a new battery was cheap so for $15 and 10 minutes of time, this old girl can be worn again and I have worn it for several weeks

Pardon the dust on this pic from last week











When it arrived to me (yes these came in the plastic G-Shock bolt in 2001)


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

A glass of wine too many & a £7 +tax negative display from AliEx turns up 😲
This thing lights up like a torch
It's very comfortable to wear too, quite large though.


----------



## nikonworld (Dec 5, 2021)

Casio AE1000W-1B


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hamilton vs Ventura


----------



## Nazarene (Dec 20, 2021)

nikonworld said:


> Casio AE1000W-1B
> View attachment 17105148


This is one of my favorite Casio models. I own a few of this exact model that’s just like yours and I also a few with the silver resin case with the stainless steel band.


----------



## ursacava (3 mo ago)

An award from my company just for being generally awesome


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Ohsen (2202) 
Another AliEx cheapie £6+tax, comes in various colours & also positive display.
Quite well made,12/24hr time, alarm/chime, stopwatch, bright backlight, 5bar WR.
It has strange animation bars which move in time with the seconds.
Another digi for when gardening etc


----------



## CDKJudoka (13 d ago)

Just got the Nixon Regulus today. The Black/Red is a true "stealth" watch. Near impossible to see without a light source.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

CDKJudoka said:


> Just got the Nixon Regulus today. The Black/Red is a true "stealth" watch. Near impossible to see without a light source.
> 
> View attachment 17135861
> 
> ...


At last; some real-world photos of the Darth Regulus. Thank you.


----------



## CDKJudoka (13 d ago)

Chascomm said:


> At last; some real-world photos of the Darth Regulus. Thank you.


You're welcome. I think I will be returning it because it is pretty much useless in all but direct light.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

CDKJudoka said:


> You're welcome. I think I will be returning it because it is pretty much useless in all but direct light.


And this is the key insight for prospective buyers.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Glasio (Nov 24, 2019)

Caledonia said:


> A glass of wine too many & a £7 +tax negative display from AliEx turns up 😲
> This thing lights up like a torch
> It's very comfortable to wear too, quite large though.
> 
> ...


Skmei or Lokmat?


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Glasio said:


> Skmei or Lokmat?


Skmei, there is no branding on the case, just on the caseback.


----------



## Glasio (Nov 24, 2019)

Caledonia said:


> Skmei, there is no branding on the case, just on the caseback.


Yeah, I thought so. Anyway, here's a Lokmat watch that looks somewhat similar:


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Glasio said:


> Yeah, I thought so. Anyway, here's a Lokmat watch that looks somewhat similar:


Looks as though Lokmat has fitness functions, the Skmei I set with my Casio wave ceptor 3 weeks ago & it has kept perfect time.
Good value


----------



## Glasio (Nov 24, 2019)

I like Skmei watches, but sometimes they are not so waterproof as advertised


----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Nazarene (Dec 20, 2021)

P.C. said:


> View attachment 17147366


That's a very rare Seiko lcd wach from 1972. How much did you purchase it for? I'm curious. They're very hard to find in working condition.


----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)

Nazarene said:


> That's a very rare Seiko lcd wach from 1972. How much did you purchase it for? I'm curious. They're very hard to find in working condition.


too much!


----------

